# Correcting Others' Grammar



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I get it. Trust me, I'm a semi-educated white man from South Alabama. If I can somewhat properly utilize my mother tongue, I don't get why others can't, too.

Then, I got one of them there smart phones and realized I preferred texting over phone calls. Why? It cuts out the "How's mammern'dem?" crap. Problem is, the keyboard on it is small. Because of that, I type like a retard who dropped out of the third grade.

Now, I notice a lot of people use Tapatalk and others who do not also use their pocket devices for posting. Between mistyping on those little buttons as well as autocorrect getting in the way of things, we can see how improper grammar can be used. I'm sure there are other reasons for it, as well.

We staff types thought that it was codified in the rules to not pick on each other about bad grammar. As it is, it is not. Our bad.

Until Cricket get around to knuckle pounding that rule of etiquette into the long list of rules, y'all try and not be grammar-nazis. 

Thanks. I aprecheyate yeu awl. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 82999


That is hilarious!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I personally aint never gave a darn about nobody elses talkin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Richard and I were competing in a friendly game of shooting skill at the range, shooting at the Dualling Tree. 
We were trash talking the entire time and I easily dispatched Richard in mere seconds, my Springfield 1911 Tactical Response Pistol firing consistently round after round.

"You suck Dick" I exclaimed as I won the contest!

Grammatically correct? 

Only Richard knows...:vs_blush:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Richard and I were competing in a friendly game of shooting skill at the range shooting at the Dualling Tree.
> We were trash talking the entire time and I easily dispatched Richard in mere seconds, my Springfield 1911 Tactical Response Pistol firing consistently round after round.
> 
> "You suck Dick" I exclaimed as I won the contest!
> ...


But isn't Richard also Dick? &#8230;. maybe even a dick?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Let us also remember that this is an international forum and it has many members. Some members speak American English, some Australian English, some British English and others are English. Grammar and spelling are different but may be correct for the speaker/writer but not for the reader. 
If anyone is at all interested can I commend to you the following website? https://www.englishclub.com/grammar/rules.htm

Remember also Rudolf Hess edited Mein Kampf. That makes him the first true Grammar Nazi.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Edited for a grammatical error.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gramar Nazis are Richards.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I speaks Texacan. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Let us also remember that this is an international forum and it has many members. Some members speak American English, some Australian English, some British English and others are English. Grammar and spelling are different but may be correct for the speaker/writer but not for the reader.
> If anyone is at all interested can I commend to you the following website? https://www.englishclub.com/grammar/rules.htm
> 
> Remember also Rudolf Hess edited Mein Kampf. That makes him the first true Grammar Nazi.
> ...


Yall look here now, aint that the dadgum truth.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I work with what I have, it's the best I can do.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Speakin' of grammar and folks from Alabama, you ever been to a shark week in that great State?

View attachment 83007


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Speakin' of grammar and folks from Alabama, you ever been to a shark week in that great State?
> 
> View attachment 83007


:vs_lol:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

When discussing grammar nazis, never forget the man that started it all!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Let us also remember that this is an international forum and it has many members. Some members speak American English, some Australian English, some British English and others are English. Grammar and spelling are different but may be correct for the speaker/writer but not for the reader.
> If anyone is at all interested can I commend to you the following website? https://www.englishclub.com/grammar/rules.htm
> 
> Remember also Rudolf Hess edited Mein Kampf. That makes him the first true Grammar Nazi.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the furriners.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> When discussing grammar nazis, never forget the man that started it all!
> 
> View attachment 83011


Hey Swede!
Good to see you my friend! 
Y'all finally get rid of the muslimes in Sweden?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey Swede!
> Good to see you my friend!
> Y'all finally get rid of the muslimes in Sweden?


nice to be back, regarding mulsims, no, they are still here, we cant have it too good you know, life gets boring then


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I speaks Texacan. :tango_face_grin:


Thats my native language too. Now from hanging out up in Foat Wurth for a long time..I am now pretty good at eubonics. Guess that make a person sorta bilingual?


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I speak Texan. No spanish, spanglish, or eurotrash. I make no apologies.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I speak Texan. No spanish, spanglish, or eurotrash. I make no apologies.


And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:

We are now in the month of september, that means "month number seven" and we are soon in october, (oktopuss, okto =eight) and october means month number eight. Still september is month number 9 and october is month number 10. Everything is kind of messed up in its own way


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:
> 
> We are now in the month of september, that means "month number seven" and we are soon in october, (oktopuss, okto =eight) and october means month number eight. Still september is month number 9 and october is month number 10. Everything is kind of messed up in its own way [/QUOTE
> 
> This is supposed to be the United States of America, and countless souls have perished so myself, and many others, do not have to speak multiple languages. All business in this nation should be in ENGLISH ONLY, as well as road signs, product labels, and television/radio broadcasts. If someone wants to learn another language, that's their business, but it should not be something required to live everyday life. Anyone who doesn't like it should move to one of the hellholes. Like Europe, Asia, Africa, South America, Cuba, Chicago, Puerto Rico, etc.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> When discussing grammar nazis, never forget the man that started it all!
> 
> View attachment 83011


I have just started reading " Mein Kampf ". Compelling, insightful, so far.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have just started reading " Mein Kampf ". Compelling, insightful, so far.


I have not read it, but I assume it has some kind of charm or something that many people like. well, if not, it would have been forgotten since long.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I have not read it, but I assume it has some kind of charm or something that many people like. well, if not, it would have been forgotten since long.


Perspective my friend, know the devils work. Know your enemy.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Perspective my friend, know the devils work. Know your enemy.


Sweden is closer to germany, so you might not have gotten the news yet. Hitler is dead, nazism has been defeated., there might even been US involvment in that! So, you can lay your focus on other rising enemies, like the soviet empire


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden is closer to germany, so you might not have gotten the news yet. Hitler is dead, nazism has been defeated., there might even been US involvment in that! So, you can lay your focus on other rising enemies, like the soviet empire


I am well aware of where Sweden is. Hitler is dead but his particular brand of evil, by any name, is not. History!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am well aware of where Sweden is. Hitler is dead but his particular brand of evil, by any name, is not. History!


well, I feel no threat of actual nazis, but hey, I dont live were you do,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well, I feel no threat of actual nazis, but hey, I dont live were you do,


You ignore the point, as expected. Have a good day Swede.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And you make no sence, speaking a laungage is a skill, skills might be useful. more skills is better then few skills. Knowing how to speak diffrent dialects or languages is a strength. And gives joy to life, like this thing:
> 
> We are now in the month of september, that means "month number seven" and we are soon in october, (oktopuss, okto =eight) and october means month number eight. Still september is month number 9 and october is month number 10. Everything is kind of messed up in its own way


You can blame Julius Augustus for that.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibiskus (Jun 4, 2021)

Aaah, the retard from the third grade... funny. I really laughed. But it amazes me that adults have stopped communicating. A man came to our interview who was afraid to talk. He said he was willing to write a test and show his point of view, but in the medical field you need accurate notes but you don't have to communicate on paper. He was constantly texting but was afraid to say a word. I gave him language notebooks https://englishlinx.com to read new expressions and learn to communicate anew. These forums and texting won't do any good, especially for the adult generation that is degrading.


----------

